# [B]Nor CA Centuries?[/B]



## Marcus75 (Feb 17, 2004)

Any good Nor. CA Century rides out there? I done a lot of centuries here in So. CA.


----------



## arga (Mar 20, 2011)

Chico Velo has the Tour of the Unknown Valley (77 mi) next weekend out of Orland and their Wildflower Century on May 1st out of Chico. I did the Unknown Valley about 7 years ago but it was a different route back then. It sounds like the new route is an improvement. I'm doing the Wildflower for the first time this year with my wife. We were supposed to do the Unknown Valley but we're in So Cal too and that's a long way to go to get rained out.

http://www.chicovelo.org/main/century-series


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Here's a ride calendar

http://www.bbcnet.com/RideCalendar/default.aspx

The Grizzly Century, near Bass Lake, is probably my favorite. The Wine Country Century out of Santa Rosa is good too.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

For some beautiful rides I'd check out Lake Tahoe century around the lake, anything in Napa, Summer Solstice Century out of Quincy, Mt Tams along the coast, Shasta..... Just too many to list. Check the calendars on line.


----------

